# Best portable headphone amp-DAC



## Thieliste

Hi i'm using at the moment a Chord Mojo with an android as a source to drive a pair of Final Audio Sonorous VI.
I'm thinking of upgrading my headphones to the Sonorous X.
What would be the best portable amp-Dac out there do drive such high end headphones ?
Companies like ALO Audio, Centrance, Cypher labs, Headamp or Woo audio make great things but i don't know which amp to pick.
Perhaps the Chord Mojo is still the best out there ?
Thanks,

Brice


----------



## technobear

iFi Audio iDSD Black Label


----------



## Thieliste

How would the IFI iDSD Black Label compare to the Chord Hugo 2 ?


----------



## Ike1985

Mojo is hard yo beat IMO, Hugo 2 beats it though.


----------



## Rayzilla

Thieliste said:


> How would the IFI iDSD Black Label compare to the Chord Hugo 2 ?


I am interested to hear about this comparison too.


----------



## Shure or bust

Going with Hugo 2 on this.


----------



## qsk78 (Aug 15, 2017)

Venturecraft Soundroid Vantam Limited (Classic Master, Jazz Master, Piano White) based on BB PCM1795, opa627SM preamps.
Perfect unbeatable SQ. The only limitation is its power of 80 mW. Can be used as a DAC/Peamp though. One more issue is 3-4 hours only battery life.
They are not in serial production, just limited number of units produced. MSRP is around $1500.
Not easy to find even in Japan.


----------



## Thieliste

I can't think of anything better than the Hugo 2 to build a top portable rig at the moment.
What do you guys think ?


----------



## FlyingWing

Pretty Sure it's the Chord Mojo or the GeekOut Infinity V2+.
For unlimited budgets, it should be the ALO Continental- I've not yet had a chance to listen to this one.


----------



## bidn

Thieliste said:


> Hi i'm using at the moment a Chord Mojo with an android as a source to drive a pair of Final Audio Sonorous VI.
> I'm thinking of upgrading my headphones to the Sonorous X.
> What would be the best portable amp-Dac out there do drive such high end headphones ?
> Companies like ALO Audio, Centrance, Cypher labs, Headamp or Woo audio make great things but i don't know which amp to pick.
> ...



Hi Thieliste,

I own two pairs of Sonorous X,
in my experience they have such low impedance and extremely high efficiency that they do require more amping than what a good DAP ( in my case AK240) outputs. So my Mojo ( I own one as well)  provides more than enough power to drive them, you don't need to upgrade it re. power requirement.
The Sonorous X are my favorite headphones for listening to the following genres : sacred , mystical music
 or for when you want music to make you dream.

hoping this helps,
bidn


----------



## Thieliste

Hey bidn, nice to read a Sonorous X owner.
Yes i'm aware the Mojo will have the power to drive a pair of Sonorous X but is the Mojo good enough sound wise for such pricy headphones ?
Next month i will audition the Hugo 2 and compare with my Mojo at a show.
By the way which do you like best between the Sonorous X and the Utopia ?
I find them both uber expensive and will check out the Kennerton Odin at a much more competitive price.
The Odin is also not difficult to drive.
Regards,

Thieliste


----------



## bidn

IMHO  the Mojo is enough for the Sonorous X (and even superfluous if you use an audiophile DAP instead of a smartphone).
The Sonorous X does not shine according to the generally accepted technical features so this is why it will not scale up to the top gear unlike the Utopia.
It shines in a "non-technical" way, giving a mystical touch to the music, combined with excellent passive isolation and confort,
I find its price justified for sacred music and some other mystical things. It is still great for other genre, but then not worth the price.

So it depends on genres and tastes.
I usually prefer the Sonorous X for sacred music and some instruments (organ).
For the majority of the genres I prefer the Utopia which has an incredible top level of detail. speed, punch, and imaging.
Now if you are in the US there is in September a trade-in action,  you can get the Utopia for only $3000,
I you haven't a pair of Utopia yet, if I were you I would immediately go for them.

I can't believe the Odin would be a competitor for the summit-level of the Utopia, but maybe for the Elear, HD800, K872-K812,...
The Odin is a fantastically beautiful hand-made piece of traditional craft (wood , leather), but I fear service needs improvement in case you need it 
(still made by company in Russia with a small network abroad, so things may be complicated and take time).

It also depends on which genres of music you listen to.

Regards,
bidn


----------



## Thieliste

Well i live in France, the Kennerton distributor is very close from my place but i will definitely audition the Utopia, the Sonorous X and also the Hifiman HE-1000 V2.
I discovered Final Audio at the Munich show and was blown away.
Thanks for your input.

Thieliste


----------



## bidn

Addition:
I forgot to say the following:
it also depends on the situation.
With its mystic touch and isolation, I find the Sonorous X to be the best of all my headphones for listening in bed and helping falling asleep.
Ultra-punchy headphones like the Utopia or the Elear would on the contrary would not help me falling asleep... so advantages and qualities can turn out into the opposite in other situations....
and my wife might complain that she hears the music... (most headphones are open, but the Sonorous X have a top isolation)

This is why I have two pairs of Sonorous:

- one is of part of my collection of headphones in my study, and I use them for sacred music or organ.

- the other one is for bedtime, I have 4 headphones hanging within hand-reach next to my place in bed,
 the Sonorous X are those that I use normally in bed before falling asleep (or the Piano Forte VIII-X in-ears).


----------



## Currawong

The Hugo 2, ignoring its size, is sonically the best of anything portable that I am aware of. 

However, I would avoid the Sonorous X. For that amount of money, just about any other flagship (Utopia, LCD-4 etc.) would be a far better investment. Not to mention, if you're a fan of the company, wait for Final to come out with their planar headphones. The prototype I auditioned in April was vastly better than any of their dynamic headphones.


----------



## Thieliste

Currawong said:


> The Hugo 2, ignoring its size, is sonically the best of anything portable that I am aware of.
> 
> However, I would avoid the Sonorous X. For that amount of money, just about any other flagship (Utopia, LCD-4 etc.) would be a far better investment. Not to mention, if you're a fan of the company, wait for Final to come out with their planar headphones. The prototype I auditioned in April was vastly better than any of their dynamic headphones.



Hi Currawong, thanks for your input size of the Hugo 2 is no problem for me, it is still stransportable.
I watched your videos on the Hugo 2 nice reviews by the way.
I'm aware the Sonorous X is probably too expensive for closed back headphones, there are some very good offerings like the Utopia or the Hifiman HE-1000 V2.
I'm also very interested in the Kennerton Odin, are you familiar with this one ?
Thanks,

Thieliste


----------



## bidn (Nov 5, 2017)

Currawong said:


> However, I would avoid the Sonorous X. For that amount of money, just about any other flagship (Utopia, LCD-4 etc.) would be a far better investment. Not to mention, if you're a fan of the company, wait for Final to come out with their planar headphones. The prototype I auditioned in April was vastly better than any of their dynamic headphones.



Hi Currawong,

owning 2 pairs of Sonorous X and the Utopia, I can fully agree with your reliable analysis and recommandations, Currawong.

Thieliste, it is good that you said you are in France, because the French review on the following site
e.g.  that review of the Sonorous X, are highly biased re. the SQ of the Sonorous X and deceitfully avoid comparisons with much cheaper TOTL headphones:

http://www.hdfever.fr/2016/01/11/test-final-audio-design-sonorous-x/

I even wonder if these are paid reviews, as I know this exists,
 because statements such as this are really extremely suspect :

"restitution des micros détails époustouflante" (= mind-blowing rendering of microdetails),
( http://www.hdfever.fr/2016/01/11/test-final-audio-design-sonorous-x/)

this rendering of details is actually absolutely not the case with my 2 pairs of Sonorous X, (and my experience matches that of other people comparing headphones)
 and for less than a fourth of the price you can get a AKG K812 with much much more detail than the Sonorous X
or Elear or HD 800 with even more detail than the K812 (but with the drawback of having much less punch , slam and dynamics than the Sonorous and AKG) for a little more than a fourth of the price of the Sonorous X.

Not every site is to be trusted, especially if they fail at properly comparing products and at allowing diverging views.
(I find innerfidelity and head-fi good sites with comparisons, etc.)

bidn


----------



## Currawong

Every time I tried them at the Tokyo shows, they were unbelievably bad. What I think happened is that the previous CEO, who passed away, had his own crazy ideas about good design and sound, but many of them weren't realistic. Now that he has passed on, the current CEO has decided to go down a more sensible path with new models.

Indeed when you know a model isn't good, you can then check who gave it glowing reviews and avoid them in the future.


----------



## HiFiAkhenaten

Thieliste said:


> I can't think of anything better than the Hugo 2 to build a top portable rig at the moment.
> What do you guys think ?


I have an Astell & Kern SP-1000 and a pair of Focal Utopia headphones.  This past Monday, I purchased a Hugo 2 and I have to say I'm not sure the Hugo 2 is better than the SP-1000 DAC, which to, has better audio resolution.  I am even contemplating returning the Hugo 2 and getting instead a very good amp such as ALO Studio Six.  Given that it's been only a week, I will wait to do more listening.  Does anyone else think that the dual DAC in the SP-1000 is better than the Hugo 2?


----------



## Thieliste

HiFiAkhenaten said:


> I have an Astell & Kern SP-1000 and a pair of Focal Utopia headphones.  This past Monday, I purchased a Hugo 2 and I have to say I'm not sure the Hugo 2 is better than the SP-1000 DAC, which to, has better audio resolution.  I am even contemplating returning the Hugo 2 and getting instead a very good amp such as ALO Studio Six.  Given that it's been only a week, I will wait to do more listening.  Does anyone else think that the dual DAC in the SP-1000 is better than the Hugo 2?



The SP-1000 must be very good but very difficult to justify such a high price and also knowing Astell & Kern don't include streaming capabilities for Tidal and Qobuz.
The SP-1000 will retail in Europe for 4000 €, i think way overpriced.


----------



## Ike1985

Currawong said:


> The Hugo 2, ignoring its size, is sonically the best of anything portable that I am aware of.
> 
> However, I would avoid the Sonorous X. For that amount of money, just about any other flagship (Utopia, LCD-4 etc.) would be a far better investment. Not to mention, if you're a fan of the company, wait for Final to come out with their planar headphones. The prototype I auditioned in April was vastly better than any of their dynamic headphones.



I second this, I can't imagine anything portable sounding better than Hugo2.  I have heard AK380 and it wasn't close IMO.


----------



## HiFiAkhenaten

Ike1985 said:


> I second this, I can't imagine anything portable sounding better than Hugo2.  I have heard AK380 and it wasn't close IMO.


Have you heard the dual DAC SP-1000?  The jury is still out, but based on my initial assessment, it did not seem to me that the Hugo 2 was better.  I spent four days listening to both DACs with my Focal Utopia, but it seemed that there were more details when the SP-1000 was directly driving the Utopia.  I'm wondering if anyone has had the same experience.


----------



## NHSkier

I picked up a Nuprime uDSD and am surprised how much I like it. It's not as dynamic as the Schiit magni 2 and modi mb, but it's fine on the road.


----------



## Rayzilla

I just picked up the ifi iDSD Black Label and I can't imagine anything beating it when you also take the price into account. You might think it is on the big side but the funny thing is that when it is attached to the back of my BB KeyOne, it makes typing feel so natural and balanced. 

I have not heard my HD800, HE6 and ED8 sound as good as they sound out of the BL. I still have a few more to try and I can't wait to hear how they will sound.


----------



## bidn

HiFiAkhenaten said:


> Have you heard the dual DAC SP-1000?  The jury is still out, but based on my initial assessment, it did not seem to me that the Hugo 2 was better.  I spent four days listening to both DACs with my Focal Utopia, but it seemed that there were more details when the SP-1000 was directly driving the Utopia.  I'm wondering if anyone has had the same experience.



Several head-fiers reported comparisons, some find one of the two to be better re. few SQ aspects and the opposite for others aspects, but these head-fiers don't seem agree to agree on which aspects, but I think all would agree that the SP-1000 is to be chosen for mobile use (fits inside pocket), e.g.:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/new-tol-a-k-dap-the-ak-ultima-sp1000.850061/page-112#post-13745891

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...official-thread.831345/page-523#post-13706134

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...official-thread.831345/page-524#post-13706582

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...official-thread.831345/page-528#post-13712693


----------



## koven

+1 for Hugo 2!


----------



## Rayzilla

I haven't tried the Hugo 2 yet but just wondering those of you that are saying Hugo 2, have you tried the ifi Black label? And if you have, assuming only used for BOTH dac and amp, how does the H2 better the BL?


----------



## Condocondor (May 14, 2018)

Rayzilla said:


> I just picked up the ifi iDSD Black Label and I can't imagine anything beating it when you also take the price into account.



*If you add just a few accessories like the iFi iGalvanic3.0 and the iPurifier2 to the Black Label, I'd find it hard to believe a Hugo could best my stack (picutured).  And it's HALF the cost of a Hugo. I agree with Rayzilla's quote above.  *


----------



## Slashn77

Rayzilla said:


> I just picked up the ifi iDSD Black Label and I can't imagine anything beating it when you also take the price into account. You might think it is on the big side but the funny thing is that when it is attached to the back of my BB KeyOne, it makes typing feel so natural and balanced.
> 
> I have not heard my HD800, HE6 and ED8 sound as good as they sound out of the BL. I still have a few more to try and I can't wait to hear how they will sound.



How would the micro BL compare in length to an iPhone 7. Not the plus model. 
I’ve been eyeing them for the CA Cascades but look like it would be longer in length and maybe even width.
Don’t need something super portable but comfortable enough to stack and hold in 1 hand


----------



## Ike1985

I really want to hear the WA8 and WA11, trying to get ahold of a demo unit.


----------



## citationist

Condocondor said:


> *If you add just a few accessories like the iFi iGalvanic3.0 and the iPurifier2 to the Black Label, I'd find it hard to believe a Hugo could best my stack (picutured).  And it's HALF the cost of a Hugo. I agree with Rayzilla's quote above.  *



that looks mint


----------



## Thieliste

I purchased the Hugo 2 and a pair of Kennerton Odin mk2 just about 13 months ago, IMO this is the real deal if you have the budget.


----------



## Thieliste

By the way i'm done with headphone rigs, i will now concentrate on my future ultra high end speaker rig.


----------



## citationist

Thieliste said:


> I purchased the Hugo 2 and a pair of Kennerton Odin mk2 just about 13 months ago, IMO this is the real deal if you have the budget.



i love my mojo... ive paired it with my AK but i just really really want that Hugo...i reckon im days away


----------



## Rayzilla

Slashn77 said:


> How would the micro BL compare in length to an iPhone 7. Not the plus model.
> I’ve been eyeing them for the CA Cascades but look like it would be longer in length and maybe even width.
> Don’t need something super portable but comfortable enough to stack and hold in 1 hand


Sorry, I totally missed your quote. I see that you chose to go with the iDSD. I never got to try it but I wanted to give it a try. How is it working out for you? I do like the things that ifi puts out there.


----------



## Slashn77

Rayzilla said:


> Sorry, I totally missed your quote. I see that you chose to go with the iDSD. I never got to try it but I wanted to give it a try. How is it working out for you? I do like the things that ifi puts out there.


I got the xdsd from ifi and I think it is a very good unit. I actually changed from direct connection via camera kit for iPhone to BT and I cannot tell a difference.
 The xdsd works nice with my the Cascades and even my sensitive Andromedas. The feature I like the best is actually how small and accurate the volume wheel steps are which is useful with sensitive IEM


----------



## Whisky Warrior

I have the mojo and iDSD BL but I recently listened to my buddy’s Hugo2 and I was absolutely floored. It’s a pricey piece of equipment no doubt but I’m on the hunt to find one in the classified. Even if it means liquidating some stock to make it happen. Just my two cents but it definitely tops my list for portable DAC/amp.


----------

